# Your shop would have?



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

What would make a tackle shop "Ideal?"


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

WARNING THIS IS A OPINION AND OTHER RESULTS MAY VARY: variety from blanks for the rod builders, lures, reels especially because a lot of the places I go to only seem to see penn and shimano which I understand is more popular but a lot of people do not want to order and have to wait which generally causes them to go to places like academy and dicks. and much more. Also more community oriented stuff like meetings, seminar, discussions. I know some of the tackle shops have such things and love going to them all but this is what I find Ideal. Hard to think of other things besides for the basics like bait availability and experienced employees when it comes to fishing. Also I love the outcast sales it would be nice to have more specials throughout the year. But this is all my opinion.


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

Agree more sales like outcast would be great


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Gotcha's! 

wink wink!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Where do you start?...... Where do you stop?!?


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Three things:

1. People working there that aren't "tackle shop snobs" (You know what I'm talking about)

2. Have live bait

3. Open early. (5-6 AM ish)


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Or 24/7 would be nice


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Stock Quantum Spinning Reels. Also, I'd stock a better range of inshore rods. Most stores seem to have more $200+ rods than anything else.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I like your line of thinking MaxP!


----------



## Tonto FAC (Dec 21, 2013)

Unlimited funds to do all of the above.:thumbsup:


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I travel a lot and always make time to visit local shops.

One shop I visited had a nice customer "lounge" area - comfy chairs, TV, something good to eat in their crock pot (soup, chili, etc...). The place was a real hub and was always busy.

Another shop was pretty much all fly fishing oriented, but they had an outdoor area where you could test cast a rod - I really liked this because I've bought rods before that felt good in the store, but really didn't cast as well as I thought it would.

Another shop actually had movie night - kinda like Gallery Night downtown. They showed movies that were fishing oriented and had specials going on during the event - it was BYOB too.

Seminars - we are pretty lucky to have the HLS seminars at Flounder's. But, sometimes having a more hands on seminar with a smaller venue might be better. You could have rigging, lure color/size/shape, casting (for the fly fishermen), maybe rod repair (replacing a guide), things like that.

Maybe it's just me, but I really have no need for live bait. We already have a ton of existing bait shops.

I'm more interested in an outfitter and guide type of shop - something that this area just really doesn't seem to have. 

What's everyone's thoughts?


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

MaxP said:


> Stock Quantum Spinning Reels. Also, I'd stock a better range of inshore rods. Most stores seem to have more $200+ rods than anything else.


I agree with this. 

Something besides Shimano and Penn reels. Quantum, Daiwa, etc, would be nice. Also, inshore/near shore rods. A good selection of $45-75 rods would be nice. The "lower-mid range" if you would. Hurricane, Penn, Daiwa, Shakesphere, etc. would be nice to have. Hard to justify a $150+ rod all the time. Look at what sells at the big box stores (Dick's, Academy). $40-75 rods all day long. They have a sprinkling of $100+ rods, but its mostly the lower-mid range that's making them money.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Assortment and variety, with some higher end stuff. Reasonable prices- 
Penn, Shimano, Quantum, shakespear..... 
MirroLure, DOA, Strike King, Berkley..... Maybe a poll about what the most popular locally bought gear would help? 
I like the "lounge" idea- it could double as a seminar spot for lectures?
You would need a sizable building, a GOOD bit of financing to start you off.
Thinking about starting one? I know one thing that supersedes everything else....
LOCATION! I have noticed some buildings that businesses are reopened in frequently Don't make it no matter how much money you put into it. So, unless you are buying into a big franchise- study the location in mind before signing on the dotted line. If the busness did well prior to your interest in it, you might do well. Just make sure you have enough capital to get it going right!
I think I got carried away... That's all!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

A shop that carries high end inshore and freshwater rods, reels and lures would be nice. I have to order online most of my equipment because no one around here stocks anything that I use. Try finding a good selection of Gloomis GLX, NRX, St Croix Legend Extreme, Daiwa Steez, Shimano Antares and Metanium, or any Lucky Craft lures in the area. Would like to hold some of these items before buying blind like I always do.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i would just like one that stays stocked up with the standards hooks line ect. cant speak for the pensacola and alabama stores but half hitch in destin always has plenty cobia and mackerel tackle in in january but try and find 30 lb ande in april or 4x treble hooks in july and its been this way as long as i remember.i also wish more shops kept rod building components and blanks in stock


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Mostly local area tackle , All kinds of Bait including live with knowledgeable employees. All shops in this area are good.:thumbup:


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

All good comments..keep 'em coming.


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

it may have been mentioned, but I would really appreciate having a good locally owned fly shop in this area with employees who have knowledge of our areas fly fishing techniques and a good selection of equipment for it. It would be amazing to be able to drop my reels off locally for service and a rod smith with ability to build fly rods properly. Its almost comical to go to the Bass pro shops fly fishing section and see their "dogwood canyon" 99$ specials next to a pile of 6.99$ clousers. Then to ask for a wf8f and see the guy behind the counter scratch his head and ask you to point it out for him. if you build it they will come!


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

A tackle shop owned, ran, and operated by pier rats.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Here is a question for those in the know. When I buy shrimp from certain bait shops, their shrimp always have softer shells and seem more lethargic than when I buy them from elsewhere. Is this a salinity issue?


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

MaxP said:


> Here is a question for those in the know. When I buy shrimp from certain bait shops, their shrimp always have softer shells and seem more lethargic than when I buy them from elsewhere. Is this a salinity issue?


Nutrient build up in the holding tanks. Ammonia, Nitrites, Nitrates, etc..


----------

